# Encouraging bromeliad pups



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one tank with Neo. Fireball, Lilliputiana, and a Lil x Fireball clone. It has been set up for about a year now. The bromeliads are under a 150W equiv. CFL and mounted to the background; I mist them ~3 times per week.

The Fireball had two pups ~6 months ago (which I did not remove from the mother plant) and one of those offsets threw a pup about a month ago. The mother plant has been slowly dying since it pupped (I assume this is normal).

The other bromeliads, on the other hand, have not yet pupped. They are both growing well, rooted to the background, and have great colors. They are getting the same amount of light as the fireball. Are they just slower growers/reproducers? What can I do to encourage them to pup?


----------



## andred82vert (Apr 8, 2008)

lil x fireball = chiquita linda amirite? My chiquita linda never pupped for me in my viv.(mounted on cork bark). I took it out side and planted it in soil, and it started pupping a week later. I find that Broms pup faster when planted in soil. More nutrients i'm guessing.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

andred82vert said:


> lil x fireball = chiquita linda amirite? My chiquita linda never pupped for me in my viv.(mounted on cork bark). I took it out side and planted it in soil, and it started pupping a week later. *I find that Broms pup faster when planted in soil.* More nutrients i'm guessing.


I found this to be true as well. However, it only applied to potting them in the greenhouse not necessarily potting them in the viv soil inside the viv. 

You can trigger pupping by stabbing the plant down the center with a screw driver. Just push until you get pass the initial resistance. Be careful bc if you go too far, you'll kill the plant.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Antone. From someone else I would say that sounds nuts! I will definitely be trying that on our favorite brom in our Solarte viv.


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Frogtofall said:


> I found this to be true as well. However, it only applied to potting them in the greenhouse not necessarily potting them in the viv soil inside the viv.
> 
> You can trigger pupping by stabbing the plant down the center with a screw driver. Just push until you get pass the initial resistance. Be careful bc if you go too far, you'll kill the plant.


 
so how far are we talking here?


----------

